# Indian Pass or Apalachicola Tarpon Guide Question



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone ever hire a guide from either of these areas? Looking to give it a try this year and would like a couple recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

its a little west of there but try Bluewater Outriggers in Port St. Joe. they have some very knowledgeable guys in there and always willing to help...they might know of a guide down that way


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Try Book Me a Charter. I know them and there very good.
http://www.bookmeacharter.com/
Tell them I sent you.
Tight Lines.
Capt. John


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I highly recommend Capt. Dave Lear.

http://www.gofishn.com/florida_captain_dave_lear

He is a great guy and a great Tarpon Guide. Has an awesome Bayshore custom flats boat and can target 100% tarpon on fly or mix it up for reds, trout and other species.


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

dont know any captains off hand, but I know the fishing is great in Indian Pass. I am a guide in Destin, Fl. I work with several captains that fish Indian Pass but they are out of the water right now. Please post your fishing report after the trip I know them boys work hard at what they do.


----------



## AquaEssence (Jan 4, 2011)

*Indian Pass*

Try Capt. John Wiley at Tightline Charters


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I am looking to book early to get the best date available I can. Seems like the websites I looked at feature Fly Fishing for Tarpon. I do not know how to Fly Fish.

Capt. John, I looked at the website for bookmeacharter and they do not mention Tarpon anywhere. Do they target Tarpon?


----------



## captjim (Jan 4, 2010)

*Tarpon*

Capt Trey laundry,can help ya' ,He's located at the Port St.Joe Marina


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, they do, just give them a call,,They target Tarpon when there in season.
Good luck, they are good people


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I use this man for tarpon out of Indian pass and his son earlier in the year for trout and triple tail. We have always done very well. 
Captian Larry Pentel
174 Watercolor Way #280
Seagrove Beach, FL 32459
Phone: 850-685-1092
Alt. Phone: 850-231-6991
Email the Captain


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*I've fished with Jack West over there...he's great.*

He specializes in flyfishing for tarpon if that's your thing. I've got his cell # if you're interested.

Good luck. 

BTW, if you want some advice from me, don't get started with tarpon. They'll absolutely drive you crazy.  I've been trying to get one on a fly for more years than I want to think about. I think it might be easier to win the Florida Lottery.


----------

